

"Beyond 2000" TV episode from 1993 showing the beginnings of digital photography - sixQuarks
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NCGmxk3H44g
My favorite quote is at 2:04:  "the cumbersome setup for the slideshow at home are gone..."
======
sixQuarks
My favorite quote is at 2:04 "the cumbersome setup for the slideshow at home
are gone..."

